
Flatpak Release 1.0.0 - laamalif
https://github.com/flatpak/flatpak/releases/tag/1.0.0
======
alexlarsson
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17799345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17799345)

